# betta coloration



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i bought some very expensive hikari betta bio-gold.will it enhance my crowntail bettas coloration and length of the fins?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

When I used it, it helped the coloration of my betta. but there are varied results.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Very expensive? pfft, it will add some color as long as you feed that specific food. If you stop, it will fade back to normal.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

yea like $5 for not even a little bottle!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah but it lasts a long time  I got mine on sale for like 2 bucks


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hikari Bio-Gold tends to be great, from what I've seen. The bettas I've fed it to LOVED it, in fact, one of them would not eat anything until I fed it those. Their coloration always looked great.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

My new betta I got today will be getting that as its food source, that is the only food I offer them now.


----------

